

Long commutes cause obesity, neck pain, loneliness, divorce, stress, & insomnia. - inshane
http://www.slate.com/id/2295603/

======
ra
I live in Sydney, Australia. Public transport here frankly sucks, most people
I know commute for more than 40 minutes.

I would estimate that the typical city worker here commutes for between 50
mins and an hour.

------
hkarthik
I wish they had done comparisons of commuting via public transit rather than
driving. I have friends in NYC and SF that routinely commute 1.5 hours on the
train and don't complain about it one bit.

